

Silk Road founder arrested - petewarden
https://twitter.com/charlesarthur/status/385423843512561664

======
pantalaimon
It seems to be real, here are the court docs:

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Ulbric...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/UlbrichtCriminalComplaint.pdf)

